# Minoan Ferry Venice To Patras Getting Booked Up Already



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

We've just had confirmation of our booking from Venice in June.
Our prefered return date was full so chose an alternative a few days later.

There doesn't seem to be much availability for camping on board from Venice especially since Anek stopped this facility.

Anyone thinking of going this summer had better be quick!

Maxine and Hans


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry Nice*

Hello Maxime,

I did some dates for around June/July. Both dates available but the return was around half what the outbound was!.

I only wish we had the time or that Venice was a little nearer from Northern europe as we would love to do this trip.

Problem for us is that this year we are restricted to a shade over a couple of weeks in any one single trip (business and work commitments).

Let us know how the trip goes.

Trev.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

bess91 said:


> We've just had confirmation of our booking from Venice in June.
> Our prefered return date was full so chose an alternative a few days later.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be much availability for camping on board from Venice especially since Anek stopped this facility.
> ...


Hi am curious of the cost of the ferry and where you intend to tour? Crete maybe, would love to go if we had time !!


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, we were thinking of going to Greece using this crossing sometime in May return end of June.

But just returned from Morocco for six weeks, and found that the euro is so low that it might put a carbush on it.

How much was your crossing if you dont mind me asking, I think when I checked it out a few months ago it worked out to about 800 euros.

regards Pat


----------



## woodhouseman (Oct 30, 2008)

*venice patrasB*

Booked entutud December for Jul 6 out return 14 Sept many dates already full cost 400euro for 6 metre camper and 2 over 60s WOODHOUSEMAN


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Woodhouseman

I am trying to get a price at the moment maybe I should have done it in December because that is when some of their discounts run out.

Well heres trying, hope you have a great time

Pat


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

apologies Offtopic

How was Morocco Pat?

I spent 3 days there recently and it was chaos, but otherwise fine


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

It was certainly different

a bit of a mixed bag really, didnt help I had a cold then flu for a month plus a week of diarhoea.

We did 5,000 miles door to door that was going via plymouth to santander and back via eurotunnel.

The best bits were the stunning and changing scenery, the children were beautiful.

The worse bits were people befreinding you when really they are only after a quick buck, nearly got robbed in marakessh, husband got arrested at the border going in for taking a stupid picture of me in the line, that was really chaotic.

The impoverish and smell of rubbish was bit much sometimes.

I would definetely go back but do less miles

My favourite places were Erg chebbi, Dades gorge, the road to Agdz for the driving. A great beach south of Agadir but above Anglou plage, and Tafraroute and the drive to get there. I did also like chefchouan, Essouira was great because it was more cosmipolitan and the food there was great.

We had mixed weather from minus 6 to 28 degrees.

Regards Pat


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes Marrakech was where i stayed, within the Medina, which is a shock...

Took a trip south to the haute-atlas, but everywhere, everyone wants your cash, except the beggars - they didn't seem too interested 

Will go back and do some touring, would like to the the motorbike there I think...

J


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

that was one of our regrets we didnt take our tourer with us because we thought the roads werent up to it but the roads were fine and there were some fantastic motorcying to be had, but to have a gs bmw would have been better.
next time perhaps
pat


----------

